# 1/03/10 Sunday storm tomorrow for Connecticut??



## ctplowing (Dec 17, 2008)

To my surprise, I just read this from weatherunderground.com...

"Sunday
Snow. Areas of blowing snow. *Total snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches.* Windy and cold with highs in the lower 20s. Northwest winds 20 to 25 mph with gusts up to 45 mph. Chance of snow 80 percent. Wind chill values as low as..."

No other weather service around here has announced this.


----------

